# Lithium OROTATE for Dementia and Parkinsons



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2018)

I just watched the video in this article and the doctor recommends a very lose dose of Lithium OROTATE (5mg) supplement for health benefits regarding dementia, Parkinson's, depression, alcoholism,  etc.  This is not the form prescribed by doctors in the past for more serious cases, and the form that has more serious side effects.  NOTE: With any supplements, research side effects and consult with your doctor if you have any medical conditions or are taking any prescription drugs.     Full article here.  



> For around 30 years, holistic Dr. Jonathon Wright, MD has been using lithium orotate on his Washington State Tahoma Clinic patients and himself. He declares:I’m convinced that lithium is an anti-aging nutrient for  human brains. And there are also some very strong reasons to believe  that lithium therapy will slow the progression of serious degenerative  mental problems, including Alzheimer’s disease, senile dementia, and  Parkinson’s disease. (Source)
> 
> ​Several other holistic health practitioners are also promoting the  most common supplemental form of lithium orotate. It’s bound with orotic  acid, which while similar to a B vitamin and once inaccurately labeled  B-13, is also something the body is able to create. Some studies have  implied there are heart health qualities with orotic acid.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for this reminder.  Due to bodywide advancing arthritis, a lowness is with me.  I wonder if a low dose would help me.


----------



## rgp (Jul 29, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Thanks for this reminder.  Due to bodywide advancing arthritis, a lowness is with me.  I wonder if a low dose would help me.




   "a lowness is with me. I wonder if a low dose would help me."

  Not sure i understand?...lowness?

 I understand the advancing arthritis , as I have it as well....and am always looking for any relief...even the tiniest bit.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 29, 2018)

lowness means not majorally depressed but LOW.  I'd like to be happier and pain keeps me LOW.   I muscle test and just asked my body IF I should work with L.O. and my body said YES.  I've posted about muscle testing and it's all energy work.   If you have a curosity check my Muscle Test thread.  Or maybe it's on the other group here.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 29, 2018)

Lithium has all kinds of interactions with commonly used drugs, including NSAIDS, and can have serious side effects including liver and kidney toxicity.  I would not consider taking this drug unless it was a last resort.  I certainly would not consider taking it for arthritis, which I do have.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 29, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Lithium has all kinds of interactions with commonly used drugs, including NSAIDS, and can have serious side effects including liver and kidney toxicity.  I would not consider taking this drug unless it was a last resort.  I certainly would not consider taking it for arthritis, which I do have.



This is NOT the pharma drug.  If you listen to the 18 minute video the presenter is very thorough in the delivery of this information.  This is orotate and not the pharma version.  I would NOT take anything harmful BUT again listen to the video.   Iherb has many reviews on people taking the L.O.  5mg dose...small small dose of the orotate.

I just added a 5mg bottle to my iherb cart.  I'm going to try it.  The presenter in the video talks about people especially those getting older are missing lithium in their brains....again this is not the pharma drug.    jam

And I'm considering it for my mild depression/lowness from pain from OA.  Wish people read others notes.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 30, 2018)

Here is what another friend on a health group says about taking L.O.

((I take it for 3 -4 months a few times a year and I take the 5 mg... sometimes
10 mgs per day.  It lifts my mood for sure but mainly just allows me to not sweat the
small stuff.  And there is a certain contentment and freedom in that.))

I'm anxious to start on 5mg.


----------

